# [ Rubiks cube with blades] Is this the most dangerous magic cube in the world?



## Thiago Dames (Nov 17, 2018)

Hello guys !

This is my crazy and dangerous invention that i builded.
It is a normal 3x3 rubiks cube , but covered by a lot of well sharp blades. 
There are two types of blades on it.
You can see here on this video.
You can activate the English subtitles if you wish.
O hope you like it 











Im asking myself , how do i call this cube ?
Blade cube? (despite this already exists).
Sharp cube ?
well... we will see ^^


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 17, 2018)

This is really the cutting edge of cubing technology. 

Sorry for the pun. I just have one question, why?


----------



## Matt— (Nov 17, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> This is really the cutting edge of cubing technology.
> 
> Sorry for the pun. I just have one question, why?


Who knows why...


----------



## Julio974 (Nov 17, 2018)

As if the cube wasn't scary enough for non-cubers...


----------



## Thiago Dames (Nov 17, 2018)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> This is really the cutting edge of cubing technology.
> 
> Sorry for the pun. I just have one question, why?


LOL ! Hhehehe. Oh yeah , the best cutting system.
And why ? 
Well , i bought an anti-cutting glove. Than i thought to test it by a diferent way and using a magic cube.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Nov 18, 2018)

Thiago, I love all your videos S2

<3


----------



## Tony Fisher (Dec 27, 2018)

The name should be Bloody Cube.


----------



## SenorJuan (Dec 27, 2018)

Make the next one have blades of six different lengths, one length per face. Then you can do away with the coloured stickers, and solve it somewhat like a Mirror-Blocks, including by touch alone.


----------



## cubezrawesome (Jan 2, 2019)

WombatWarrior17 said:


> This is really the cutting edge of cubing technology.


----------



## CraZZ CFOP (Jan 4, 2019)

Well at one point this was the most dangerous magic cube ever. 

EDIT: This isn't me.


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jan 4, 2019)

That has go to be the dumbest thing I've ever seen anyone do this year so far. 

He's not wearing socks in leather shoes. I mean really?


----------



## FluxDigital01 (Jan 4, 2019)

This hurts me emotionally and somewhat physically.


----------



## Thiago Dames (Jan 4, 2019)

CraZZ CFOP said:


> Well at one point this was the most dangerous magic cube ever.



LOL !
Beautiful and a very nice vídeo. .
You earned one more subscriber. .


I did that once too. But my bomb was smaller.

Some people said that is the only way to disassemble a Rubik's 3x3.

The explosions start at 4 min of the video.


----------



## Thiago Dames (Jan 4, 2019)

AbsoRuud said:


> That has go to be the dumbest thing I've ever seen anyone do this year so far.
> 
> He's not wearing socks in leather shoes. I mean really?



hahahahaushasuhahsua


----------



## Reizii_ (Jan 4, 2019)

I think the cube with a bomb from The Last Man On Earth is probably the most dangerous cube in the world tbh


----------

